# Pint Glasses - Where Is Best To Get Em?



## slc7883 (17/8/07)

As I have just finished my keg set up and have kegs cooling as i type I'm looking for some pint glasses to use in conjunction with it, I figure the extra capacity of the glass will help in the draining of the kegs a little more than my only other dedicated beer glasses of middy size. I would be after around 6 or more so question is... does anyone have a favourite supplier or outlet for such glasses where they arent going to be too expensive? Most retail stores I tend to see have only middies or schooner glasses.

Cheers
Stephen


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/8/07)

Stephen

I'll assume by the mention of a schooner you're not from Victoria? Great place in Melb is called The Chef's Hat. It's opposite the Sth. Melbourne Market.
Sells to the hotel and catering industry and has loads of pint glasses in varying shapes.  

Hope this helps.

Warren -


----------



## NickB (17/8/07)

I just picked mine up from a "kitchen warehouse" type of place in Brissy, so that might be an option. You can also get them online I believe.

Also, put your location in your profile so people know where you live...Might even find someone close who can help!

Cheers

edit: Gah, beaten to the puch again!


----------



## Stuster (17/8/07)

Stephen, it'll help with answers if you put your location into your profile. If you go to My Controls/Edit Profile Information, you can put in where you live and people nearby can advise you on where to buy glasses. I could tell you a good place, but if you live in Perth, it's not going to help you much.


----------



## johnno (17/8/07)

I get my glasses at places like the Salvo's and op shops etc.

Don't know if you are in the city, but if you are they are a good place to start.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Tony (17/8/07)

http://barware.cart.net.au/cat/35866.html

cheers


----------



## Brewer_010 (17/8/07)

Stephen

try your LHBS - a good one should have a half decent selection.

Or else try www.needglasses.com.au for a good range. I just bought a couple of weihenstephan weizen glasses and am chuffed with their service (although they are pretty expensive glasses). 

I bought some pint glasses (handles, with the square dimples) from crockers in sydney years ago. Cost bugger all too.

Cheers


----------



## Lukes (17/8/07)

I got some from this ebay seller.

- Luke


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/8/07)

Tony said:


> http://barware.cart.net.au/cat/35866.html
> 
> cheers



Good link Tony... They sell my beloved PhAT pints.. (Duralex Chopes Unies).

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto (17/8/07)

Andale sell the Nonic imperial pint glasses for about $2.50 a pop here in Adelaide. May not be the sexiest glasses in the world but they hold a proper amount and remind me of my time in the old dart... :beerbang: 

http://www.barmans.co.uk/productimg/12040.jpg


----------



## sluggerdog (17/8/07)

NickB said:


> I just picked mine up from a "kitchen warehouse" type of place in Brissy, so that might be an option. You can also get them online I believe.



Nick, where in Brissy?

Cheers!


----------



## Murray (17/8/07)

From the pub h34r:


----------



## slc7883 (17/8/07)

Cheers guys, im in sydney, didnt realise my location wasnt up in my profile, should be fixed now. Will check out some of the suggestions and hopefully have a cupboard full of new glasses 

edit - yeah could get em from the pub, but the ones in sydney that serve pints tend to have very large security men hehe


----------



## DarkFaerytale (17/8/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> I'll assume by the mention of a schooner you're not from Victoria?



around my area all the pubs that are owned by CUB and coles...which is 9 out of 10 :blink: sell schooners, it's a relatively new thing (like last couple of years) but it's what everyone in the area orders now


----------



## Stuster (17/8/07)

Try the hospitality store. It's at 193 Parramatta Road Camperdown, left side coming from town. They have cheap glasses, pints, weizen glasses, etc. and there's some big pots there if you need them.


----------



## NickB (17/8/07)

sluggerdog said:


> Nick, where in Brissy?
> 
> Cheers!



I believe it was Kitchenware Plus, near the Hyperdome in Loganholme. The website is http://www.kitchenware-plus.com.au/ but doesn't have much on the site. They did have a large selection from memory, and I picked up a couple of 330ml Pils glasses, as well as my pint glasses. 

Also, OT, they were willing to do the Marga Mulino mill for around the $80 mark if you asked quietly....but this was a few months ago

Cheers


----------



## crozdog (17/8/07)

slc7883 said:


> edit - yeah could get em from the pub, but the ones in sydney that serve pints tend to have very large security men hehe



I have found a few JS pints & 1/2's in my backpack after a night out down King St wharf. Dunno how they got there h34r:


----------



## coolum brewer (17/8/07)

NickB said:


> I believe it was Kitchenware Plus, near the Hyperdome in Loganholme. The website is http://www.kitchenware-plus.com.au/ but doesn't have much on the site. They did have a large selection from memory, and I picked up a couple of 330ml Pils glasses, as well as my pint glasses.
> 
> Also, OT, they were willing to do the Marga Mulino mill for around the $80 mark if you asked quietly....but this was a few months ago
> 
> Cheers



Yep, they have a huge selection of glasses (and anything else for the hospitality industry), although their prcing on most items seems a bit over the top.


----------



## slc7883 (17/8/07)

crozdog said:


> I have found a few JS pints & 1/2's in my backpack after a night out down King St wharf. Dunno how they got there h34r:



Yeah my girlfriend and I do tend to have a few "new" glasses on the table in the morning if we happen to have a big night somewhere, you could say "borrowing" them from pubs becomes our hobby after about 2am ...... but alas no pint glasses amongst them.


----------



## mitysa (17/8/07)

slc7883 said:


> As I have just finished my keg set up and have kegs cooling as i type I'm looking for some pint glasses to use in conjunction with it, I figure the extra capacity of the glass will help in the draining of the kegs a little more than my only other dedicated beer glasses of middy size. I would be after around 6 or more so question is... does anyone have a favourite supplier or outlet for such glasses where they arent going to be too expensive? Most retail stores I tend to see have only middies or schooner glasses.
> 
> Cheers
> Stephen





Hi stephen
I got 6 guinness pint glasses for nix, when i bought guinness cans from local bottle shop,I just asked, he was more than happy to pass them over

mike


----------



## enoch (17/8/07)

I'm with Dr Smurto on Andale - they have had a good range of bar glasses at good prices last time I was there - Dimple pint glasses were cheap. Otherwise there are some nice Duralex pint glasses around.


----------



## roger mellie (17/8/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Good link Tony... They sell my beloved PhAT pints.. (Duralex Chopes Unies).
> 
> Warren -


 
C'mon PhAT Boy - get on with the logo and we will do a Bulk Buy.

RM


----------



## yardy (17/8/07)

The local sunday market always has a bloke who has at least one old beer glass, i've got some rippers off him in the past, he wraps them in newspaper as soon as he sees me coming now  

Cheers

Yard


----------



## tangent (17/8/07)

i got mine from Andale in SA.
I didn't know they were called Nonics so I'm trying to describe them saying "you know.... with a bump on them so you don't drop them when you're pissed."
blank stare and look of confusion.... but a chuckle came from another bloke and he swooped in to take over the sale. seems the first bloke who served me likes a light beer every 2nd century.

I've spent that much time in pubs that now I can't stand the pub glasses at home. I saw some cool frosty modern ones at the pub the other night, and I did consider liberating them for a life of tangent beers instead, then i looked closer and they had Tooheys written on them, then i didn't think they looked cool anymore


----------



## wabster (17/8/07)

slc7883 said:


> As I have just finished my keg set up and have kegs cooling as i type I'm looking for some pint glasses to use in conjunction with it, I figure the extra capacity of the glass will help in the draining of the kegs a little more than my only other dedicated beer glasses of middy size. I would be after around 6 or more so question is... does anyone have a favourite supplier or outlet for such glasses where they arent going to be too expensive? Most retail stores I tend to see have only middies or schooner glasses.
> 
> Cheers
> Stephen



Stephen I see you are at Roselands. I buy my pint glasses, the british dimpled glass one with glass handles, at the Chinese "general merchandise" stores on Forest Rd in Hurstville. They have survived many a rowdy night and rough clean ups, and are only a few bucks each. I have no idea of their exact contents but I'd reckon they are as close to the old 20oz pint as you'd need 

PM me a contact mobile, and I'll let you know by SMS whether they are in stock at my favourite shop when I do my regular cruise in a few days - wet week next week, Cheerz Wab.


----------



## new2brew (17/8/07)

I order 3 at a time from the pub and slide one into my wifes handbag before heading out!


----------



## MVZOOM (17/8/07)

The frosted ones might help a little - don't have to either:

a) Filter
B) Make excuses

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Kai (17/8/07)

tangent said:


> i got mine from Andale in SA.
> I didn't know they were called Nonics so I'm trying to describe them saying "you know.... with a bump on them so you don't drop them when you're pissed."
> blank stare and look of confusion.... but a chuckle came from another bloke and he swooped in to take over the sale. seems the first bloke who served me likes a light beer every 2nd century.
> 
> I've spent that much time in pubs that now I can't stand the pub glasses at home. I saw some cool frosty modern ones at the pub the other night, and I did consider liberating them for a life of tangent beers instead, then i looked closer and they had Tooheys written on them, then i didn't think they looked cool anymore



I have a couple of nice Asahi ones. That's my preferred method of collecting glassware; promos at the bottlo. My current favourite is a Belhaven pint.

I don't do pub glass liberation anymore, unless I'm a) ripped off at a belgian beer bar and/or B) really pissed. Half the time when I wake up with a new glass or two in my collection I take 'em back... if I can remember where they came from.


----------



## tangent (17/8/07)

I'm not a liberator either Kai, although I have taken a glass of beer home for the trip, then taken it back the next afternoon.


----------



## 0M39A (20/8/07)

most of my current collection has been "liberated" from pubs, but with the prices they charge for beer at pubs these days, I'm pretty sure you're paying for the glassware as well =\

havent got that big of a collection, just a few regular pint glasses, a nice nonic and straight edged one, and a few 10oz and a really nice 12oz handled one.


----------



## ale_snail (20/8/07)

slc7883 said:


> Cheers guys, im in sydney, didnt realise my location wasnt up in my profile, should be fixed now. Will check out some of the suggestions and hopefully have a cupboard full of new glasses
> 
> edit - yeah could get em from the pub, but the ones in sydney that serve pints tend to have very large security men hehe



haha up here there's a pub where they dont have security, just walk outside and take your glass/es with you. Wishing i did that when i was there, such nice pint glasses


----------



## NickB (21/8/07)

Just got back from a tour of a couple of local second hand stores with these beauties! The left dimple glass is a Pint glass, and the Stein is approx 700ml!

View attachment 14430


All for the bargain price of $4!


----------



## drsmurto (21/8/07)

tangent said:


> I'm not a liberator either Kai, although I have taken a glass of beer home for the trip, then taken it back the next afternoon.



Nothing wrong with that philosophy Tangent - no different to ppl who take shopping trolleys home with them and bring them back next time (or save them for trolley races :huh: )

A roadie is a must!


----------



## paul (21/8/07)

Ive got a few of those steins Nick B. They're a bugger to drink out of all the time because they are heavy. You'll find that it has 0.5L written on the side of it so its only hold as much as an imperial pint anyway.


----------



## KoNG (21/8/07)

Tony said:


> http://barware.cart.net.au/cat/35866.html
> 
> cheers



Grab a PhAT...Today...!


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/8/07)

Go PhAT or go... ummm... SkINNY. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## therook (21/8/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Go PhAT or go... ummm... SkINNY. :beerbang:
> 
> Warren -



550ml glasses.......

Going down to Sth Melbourne tomorrow Warren to grab me some of these PhAT's

 

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/8/07)

So soon we'll be seein' Rook with a PhAT in his hand eh?  

Warren -


----------

